# Greenup Dam 5-26-12



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Got to Greenup around 7:00 this morning Stayed until 11:30.

I was fishing mainly for Skipjack caught a few but caught about 50 small hybrids. Seen a few guys nailing Sauger.

A guy next to me was fishing with an ultralight with 4lb test using shiners that he netted right there he hooks into this fish. I had to get the net from the car to help him land it. I say he fought it for 20-25 minutes.










Heading back this morning. If you see me stop by and say hello.

Vince


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! nice, 4# + Ultralight!
That's gotta be some kind of record placer?


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

what a muskie. on any tackle thats a beast, but on ultra-light. WOW! fish of a lifetime.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great fish


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

nice muskie on 4# test line i wonder what the ifga record is in ohio for a muskie on 4# line


----------

